# Awkward Christmas Photos



## fureverywhere (Dec 24, 2015)

Couldn't resist posting these


----------



## Falcon (Dec 24, 2015)

ALL  neat c-mas  pics; even the two nudies.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 24, 2015)

Alright who goosed Grandma???


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

Wish I still had my childhood Xmas pics - talk about awkward ...


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2015)

I have one somewhere of the four of us girls, ages 2-12, standing in the doorway on Christmas morning.  Hair is standing on end, front teeth are missing, we're clad in mis-matched pj's, and everyone's mouth is hanging open.  We always refer to it as "Christmas Morning at the Home for Regrettably Sub-Normal Children".


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 24, 2015)

You could have captioned it " Mommy tells us we're ALL special!!!!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

I had one where I was down on one knee in front of the tree, holding a toy car I had gotten, and for whatever reason - maybe Mom was a sadist - I was dressed in a red plaid button-down vest and a green bow tie. 

And pajama bottoms.

Even Santa would have smacked me for that ensemble.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I think "Mom" must have dressed Santa embarrassingly, so when he gets a chance to show off his.......



... he "lets it all hang out"!!!!!!

Hope you all have a blessed and safe Christmas!!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 25, 2015)

Santa wondered why all the children had run away screaming


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2015)

Wish I had taken a picture when "I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus."


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2015)

When Santas go bad:


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2015)

Poor kid.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2015)

these are all so sad, and so* funny!*


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2015)

My dad was the WORST for lurking around with his camera and taking awkward pictures on Christmas, like with us still in jammies and hair all over the place.  He was a camera nut and was always popping up with that camera.  The worst part was --  he would actually SHOW the pictures to people!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 29, 2015)

Something I never understood was forcing the kids to sit on Santa's lap. There are pictures of me as a kid on Santa's lap. Not impressed...the presents are in my Mom's closet and you smell like a frickin' cigarette pack. Why are they taking this picture??? Some kids are plumb terrified and they still take their picture.


----------

